# Zeitner Commando (dont Laugh)



## Clarkey (Jan 28, 2009)

:dummyspit: I was just wondering what peoples thoughts were on the said watch,I have moved on since then, I now own a seamaster crono and a TAG Carrera automatic. but when I used to wear the Zeitner I did get a lot of good comments from people I was just wanting to know the thoughts of more experienced watch owners and those in the trade, I have recently had the zeitner serviced and to say its been worn hard over the last 13 years it I think has proved a good buy


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Nearly bought one myself many moons ago :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

We need pics... Ive no idea what youre on about... :/


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

my dad bought one about 10 years ago, they were advertised in a newspaper or magazine. i remember him liking it but after about a year he sold it a bought a seiko chronograph! so maybe that says something...


----------



## Clarkey (Jan 28, 2009)

JonW said:


> We need pics... Ive no idea what youre on about... :/


 I will see what I can do


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

*NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

JonW said:


> We need pics... Ive no idea what youre on about... :/


Not a great picture, but a picture nonetheless:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

I actually bought one - their Antarctic Chronograph (before I knew better) I think it was called. Really abused that watch, but the chronograph stopped working after a few years. I contacted the firm & then sent the watch in for repair. As they did not have the part they told me to choose any watch from their catalogue as a free replacement, I choose (stolen pic):










Which my father has worn constantly for >5 years, battered but still alive.

There are far better watches out there, but their CS was excellent.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

I Remember sending off for a Zeitner brochure years ago (Before i knew better) and sure enough they sent me one , trouble is they still send me one every year! :lol:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

jbw said:


> I Remember sending off for a Zeitner brochure years ago (Before i knew better) and sure enough they sent me one , trouble is they still send me one every year! :lol:


Same with me 

I have a Krug Baumen Adventurer somewhere h34r:


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I had a Krug Baumen for 7 years before I retired.....it had 4 battery changes and never failed me.

At the same time I bought a Speedmaster Reduced (auto) for best and that went back to Omega 4 times in the first 6 months...the Omega was a BAG of CRAP

Roger


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

h34r: 500 Sobs of pure ruggedness! :lol:


----------



## Clarkey (Jan 28, 2009)

Filterlab said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > We need pics... Ive no idea what youre on about... :/
> ...


the one I have has the white face


----------



## bobjames (Mar 26, 2008)

Griff said:


> *NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


That helps? So any reason why?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Filterlab said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > We need pics... Ive no idea what youre on about... :/
> ...


i had this exact model that i bought from the carboot sales for three quid, it needed a battery and crystal, i replaced the battery, the crystal had a very small hole in the edge but still, it worked for a while then started to stop at the same time every night (around 11pm but strangely not at 11am :huh: )

the case and bracelet were very chunky and to my eyes was of a very sturdy construction, i think i still have it somewhere and would consider another if it wasn't for the HUGE price tag :lol: :lol:

i recall them being advertised at some ridiculous RRP (Â£500?? or something similar) but direct to you for a lot less 

john


----------



## Clarkey (Jan 28, 2009)

bobjames said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > *NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO*
> ...


Arse!!!!!


----------

